# Compound Turbos -- MPG.



## Hemorrhage (May 6, 2012)

So, sometime in the future, I want to get a toy car.
Until then, I'm just trying to learn as much as possible about building a fast car.

My goal is to have a nice, fast car that I can drive daily on nice days -- not purely a Sunday driver. Because I want to drive it daily when I can, I'm taking MPG into account.

As it stands stock, I'm happy with the mileage a C6 Z06 gets.

To help with this MPG idea, I've decided that I want a build that will have power "on demand"...such as nitrous, a turbo, or a supercharger.
That way the car will run stock as it is (which, in theory, should get the gas mileage that is on the sticker?), but when you demand more power, it'll be there.

Now, I don't like nitrous...purely because it runs out.
Superchargers are okay, but I'm more of a fan of turbos.
So, I was considering compound turbos.

My question is...would compound turbos be as good a choice as a supercharger for this type of build?

I ask because...
On my car, the turbos spool at rather low RPMs. Which means more air is going in, more fuel is being burned, and you're getting less MPG.
I'm kind of wondering if a compound turbo setup would do the same thing...or if I'm mistaken all together.

With my uncle's GT500, he has a twin-screw supercharger. To get that thing to force air in, you really have to get on the throttle. Otherwise, the boost gauge just doesn't move...which is what I want. But, like I said, I like turbos more, so if the other setup can work just as well, I'd rather go with that.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

your engine is not designed for a turbo. The compression is too high. With a turbo in it, surely you will burn a hole in the cylinder head. Porsches did the right thing, they have a variable vane turbo charger, which reduces lag on acceleration, and gives full power when you floor the throttle. Don't know too much about superchargers. You want more power on demand than your Z06? You probably need a dedicated weekend car instead. Why not work it this way? Z06 for daily use, and a new Viper for the weekend.


----------



## Hemorrhage (May 6, 2012)

I planned on modifying the internals to withstand the stress. 

I'm still a novice, though...and am still learning about this compression and stuff.


----------

